# Green 'n Such



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Finished a quickie project for a repeat client...*









*S.W. "Witty Green" ceiling*


















*S.W. "Outrageous Green" it glows in the sunlight! This sight makes me smile...yes, I am a dork...*remember to _always_ cut from the back of the can to leave the label clean for later identification by the HO!










*Pro400 prime, first coat Duration home satin, using my Purdy Colossus...excellent coverage!*










*Second coat Color Accents satin, Purdy Colossus again.*









*That'll do pig, that'll do...


My goal is to infuse vibrant, energetic bright colors into the bland "beige" midwest palette...so far so good!

:thumbup:
*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It's bright green. Hard to get a feel for the look of the room. Do you have any with the whole room?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Wise, how does the latex lay using the Purdy Colossus, which pile (nap) did you use?
Does it not leave to heavy an 'orange peel' on the finish?
I've only used the long pile up to now. May give it a bash on the shorter piles.

Purdy Dove's are nice to use.
Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It's bright green. Hard to get a feel for the look of the room. Do you have any with the whole room?


I do, I am learning the panoramic setting on my htc, I am a bit "jiggly" still when stitching the images together. I have a few more to add, which I will have up INCLUDING *CUT IN* SEXINESS!!!! lol.
The room is a reg. 12x12.



mistcoat said:


> Wise, how does the latex lay using the Purdy Colossus, which pile (nap) did you use?
> Does it not leave to heavy an 'orange peel' on the finish?
> I've only used the long pile up to now. May give it a bash on the shorter piles.
> 
> ...


I use a 3/4" for everything, the key to knocking down the stipple I have found is to back roll at least 3' with a spent/empty cover. With the polyamide yarn like quality of the colossus, I practically glide it down the finish using just the tips of the strings.
One client asked me, as they were looking down a wall, if I had "sprayed it" while they were at work. 
I laughed (quietly to myself of course)...
I like the doves too, but have converted entirely to the Colossus. The thing has a learning curve, but after 2~3 gallons everything smooths out.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I use a 3/4" for everything, the key to knocking down the stipple I have found is to back roll at least 3' with a spent/empty cover. With the polyamide yarn like quality of the colossus, I practically glide it down the finish using just the tips of the strings.


Should be good then as I tend to backroll anyway. 
I shall give 3/4" a bash then.
The long pile 1" is great for exteriors. Damn heavy but it gets the gear on nice :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Should be good then as I tend to backroll anyway.
> I shall give 3/4" a bash then.
> The long pile 1" is great for exteriors. Damn heavy but it gets the gear on nice :thumbsup:


The 3/4" absorbs *so* much paint it even bows the 8' pole when loaded, and they clean out in a flash. I'm sure you are certainly going to be pleased with the production rate of the Colossus.
Enjoy!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nice color, looks like the safety green i've used at a windmill factory i do work for. 

you know I used to ignore this wagner thing but I used it on a project by happenstance and it works fairly decent. I'll use it the next time I got alot of wall where I can't spray.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

A "wise" painter would have NEVER allowed those colors on the wall...









poochkins!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried a colosuss one time, but the shedding was so bad even if I first washed it out and vacuumed it first that I gave up on them. After about .5 gallons, most of the shedding was done but the walls needed a lot of extra pole sanding.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are some wild colours man :thumbup:. But i couldn't live there...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I tried a colosuss one time, but the shedding was so bad even if I first washed it out and vacuumed it first that I gave up on them. After about .5 gallons, most of the shedding was done but the walls needed a lot of extra pole sanding.


I wrap my new rollers in bue tape, a nice tight winding. 
Sure the Colossus sheds (all new covers do) and leaves a few strings behind for a few gallons when new, but you are supposed to pick them out before the paint dries.



Once they are finished shedding I am able to go 30+ gallons before replacing them.
Yes, I have kept close track.

At least they shed 1" spaghetti strings that are easily removed, instead of those invisible fibers that only show up when the paint is dry...and the client finds them...

PURDY COLOSSUS 3/4" FTW!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wooster ProDooz. No shedding, ever. Not when first put on a roller frame, not taping, no washing, no vacuuming needed.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Wooster ProDooz. No shedding, ever. Not when first put on a roller frame, not taping, no washing, no vacuuming needed.


neat!


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Wooster ProDooz. No shedding, ever. Not when first put on a roller frame, not taping, no washing, no vacuuming needed.


Ive been using those pro dooz as well....3/8 on smooth walls...I cant wrap my head around using a 3/4 unless it is textured or a commercial space


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Slingah said:


> Ive been using those pro dooz as well....3/8 on smooth walls...I cant wrap my head around using a 3/4 unless it is textured or a commercial space


I can assure you that once you get the hang of the colossus, you will be amazed. Since posting it both here and at CT, a number of members have converted and are themselves amazed at the finish.
It is best to not think of it as a conventional 3/4" nap, it isn't. 
The Colossus is an entirely different beast altogether both in design and composition.

I have had numerous clients bring up the issues of roller slide, and uneven stipple left over from the last painter. Once I complete my work not one has been displeased with the finish, even a GC and a builder could not believe the results.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Wooster ProDooz. No shedding, ever. Not when first put on a roller frame, not taping, no washing, no vacuuming needed.


I have found this as well. 

Though I am sure the experience of the colossus is a grand one.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Slingah said:


> Ive been using those pro dooz as well....3/8 on smooth walls...I cant wrap my head around using a 3/4 unless it is textured or a commercial space


I'll go 1/2" on smooth.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

That brush has seen better days.

I thought they discontinued CA and were going strictly Duration... maybe thats only the NW.

I do like those rollers tho, great for textured walls. Don't see many smooth walls here. 3/4 nap is defiantly at least 50% faster for me.. but rolling a room is the easy part ;p


----------

